# Need humidifier for 12x12x8 ft growroom with 750 cfm exhaust!!



## MammothGrow (Mar 17, 2011)

For some reason every post I read about humidifiers only talks about small humidifiers that can't keep up with a intake and exhaust system. My room is 12x12x8 ft with a 750 cfm exhaust and a 325 cfm cold air intake. None of the walmart or home depot humidifiers are efficient enough to keep the humidity up to 45%. So im asking if anybody knows of a humidifier that will do the job. I have a humidistat that u can plug a humidifier or exhaust fan into, but even with that all the crappy so called large room humidifiers wont cut it. Also the humidifier needs to come pre-wired with a plug. Just got a hermidifier humidifier that needs a plug wired to it.....pain in the ass, and don't want to risk not being able to send it back if it doesn't do the job. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## collective gardener (Mar 18, 2011)

MammothGrow said:


> For some reason every post I read about humidifiers only talks about small humidifiers that can't keep up with a intake and exhaust system. My room is 12x12x8 ft with a 750 cfm exhaust and a 325 cfm cold air intake. None of the walmart or home depot humidifiers are efficient enough to keep the humidity up to 45%. So im asking if anybody knows of a humidifier that will do the job. I have a humidistat that u can plug a humidifier or exhaust fan into, but even with that all the crappy so called large room humidifiers wont cut it. Also the humidifier needs to come pre-wired with a plug. Just got a hermidifier humidifier that needs a plug wired to it.....pain in the ass, and don't want to risk not being able to send it back if it doesn't do the job. PLEASE HELP!


Here's a few I've used with 500 sq ft and larger grows in dry areas:

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ULTRAZONE-Steam-Humidifier-6GC71?Pid=search

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/HONEYWELL-Humidifier-2TE70?Pid=search

I have also used portable evaporative coolers and slowed down the exhaust fans. These are extremely effective and cool the room as well, which, in itself, raises relative humidity.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407048-20-000-watt-medical-grow.html


----------



## buddhalover425 (Mar 18, 2011)

my room is 14x14x8 i had the same problem , i used 4 humidifiers at once at one point and the RH was still low, it was mind boggling,, i then got 2 fan controllers one for the giant carbon scrubber and one for the intake fan.i turn the intake up and scrubber down and it raised my humidity greatly, i am from the NW so i dont know if that matters since our weather here is real cold most the time. PS as my plants grew bigger the RH was perfect all the time even with no humidifiers. i have 75 plants , 40 in that room and 35 in another room . also the smaller room was much easier dial in the temps and RH. this bigger room always gave me problems...hope i was some kind of help this is my first post here...this forum is great


----------



## SCCA (Mar 18, 2011)

an other simple method to bump up humidity is to put pump and a couple air stones in a bucket of water.


----------



## MammothGrow (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you for the responses, hooked up the herrmidifier 707 trion atomizer humidifier, it uses 6 gallons a day and still can't keep the humidity at 45%. Im at 7500' altitude and arid climate, took off the intake fan so its now a passive intake with the exhaust fan plugged into a temp controller. Can't get the humidity above 38% like that with the herrmidifier. Sending the herrmidifier back for sure, looking at one that uses 2-3 gallons per hour, that's 8 times the humidifying capability. Hoping it works... P.S. thanks for the links to the steam humidifier but heat is an issue so I need either cool mist or to try the evaporative cooler u speak of


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes here it iscan keep up with any thing


----------



## sebastopolian (Mar 19, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> Yes here it isView attachment 1502210can keep up with any thing


Yeah Mongo I got one too. It's great...Commerical fogger. It's like being at the ocean when the fog comes in...minus the sand and breaking waves.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 19, 2011)

I had the same issue with my new room, and it's dry here in the winter so I put 2 in my room 1 4 gal and a 8 gal and still no good so I went to sears and bought the big one 14gal that did the job but still had to fill it 4 times a day. I took the water bottles out and drilled a hole in the side and attached an auto water feed to it and connected to a 50 gal RO res. Works like a charm now. Turned the other 2 off.


----------



## CoreyPKGrower (Mar 19, 2011)

Had the same problem before .. I used a washing machine water valve, or other 120v AC valve. Hooked it up to the tap. Took a good Hand spray bottle. Took the spray nozzle head off and plumed it to the valve controlled
by a humidastat . Pointed the sprayer/fogger to a clear area where intake air comes in. Worked great !! went from 28 to 54 in a couple hours with 1000cfm exhaust system in place...


----------



## MammothGrow (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Hey Mongo, I was looking at that unit but it seems like the same thing as the herrmidifier 707 trion, u sure that thing can keep up? My exhaust is constantly running to keep the heat down, do u think a portable swamp cooler would be better? Cool and humidity at the same time?


----------



## IVIars (Mar 25, 2011)

Id say use a swamp cooler. I used a portable one that took 4 gal in 24 hours running constantly. Only had a 160cfm intake fan pushing air in though. Motor went oout on the portable one so i got a bigger one normally mounted on the outside of a house. I put that in the room and had to use a timer 15 on 15 off to keep the humidity from getting above 80%. used 5 gal a day. Might look into one of those


----------

